# Excel - The file is not in a recognizable format



## Jack_Strauss (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi there .. I am new to this forum .. was needin some urgent help on this excel file of mine which seems corrupted for some reason. I try to open the file when i get the message "The file is not in a recognizable format". I click on the OK dialog and I can see my worksheet name , but i dont see any on the internal contents. 

I am using MSOffice 2002.

These contents hold vital info. Is there some way I can open this file with least damage to the contents ?? Someone around here face a similar prob and get around it ? Please help !!!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

You can try this program -- Advanced Excel Repair -- it has a demo version (not sure if it recovers or just tells you if it can).


----------



## Jack_Strauss (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks Chevy ... i tried that ... downloaded the file and tried a full repair ... but it says the file failed to repair! :sayno: 

Anythin else u could possibly think of ?

Thanks.


----------



## Jack_Strauss (Mar 20, 2005)

*Double Trouble !!! Someone help ??*

Any one help me with this Excel thingy ... I am gettin this error 'This file is not in a recognizable format'  Is there some way I can retrieve the info from the file? I tried some third party softwares like excelfix and advanced excel repair .. but they both report a failure !!!!

Someone with any suggestions that could help ?? 

Thanks :sayyes:


----------



## apntr2003 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi there .. I am new to this forum .. was needin some urgent help on this excel file of mine which seems corrupted for some reason. I try to open the file when i get the message "The file is not in a recognizable format". I click on the OK dialog and I can see my worksheet name , but i dont see any on the internal contents. 

I am using MSOffice 2003

These contents hold vital info. Is there some way I can open this file with least damage to the contents ?? Someone around here face a similar prob and get around it ? Please help !!!


----------



## Hazim1 (Feb 10, 2009)

apntr2003 said:


> Hi there .. I am new to this forum .. was needin some urgent help on this excel file of mine which seems corrupted for some reason. I try to open the file when i get the message "The file is not in a recognizable format". I click on the OK dialog and I can see my worksheet name , but i dont see any on the internal contents.
> 
> I am using MSOffice 2003
> 
> These contents hold vital info. Is there some way I can open this file with least damage to the contents ?? Someone around here face a similar prob and get around it ? Please help !!!


Hi there 
will you plz help me if u find a solution to your problem because i have the same message, plz advise urgently ??!!!


----------

